# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» представляет: «Рациональный» - выгодный пакет услуг для юридических лиц

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком предлагает своим абонентам (юридическим лицам и индивидуальным предпринимателям) новый выгодный пакет услуг "Рациональный", включающий в себя высокоскоростной доступ в Интернет byfly и интерактивное телевидение ZALA.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

